# You woke up to a world where everyone is just like you



## BlunderWoman (Mar 2, 2016)

Let's pretend that there was some strange fog that covered the planet and the next day you woke up to a world where everyone was just like you PERSONALITY wise . The old, the young, EVERYONE. What outcome do you foresee? 

If everyone in the world was just like me. First off I see a major economic collapse all over the world. Everyone in the world has a big math block so all the professions that are math related are in shambles. People are very curious about science but that's about as far as it goes. The fashion industry is dead. No one cares about fashion and trends. Armies all over the world are messed up because they are too emotional and can't function as soldiers. When they see someone in bad pain they can't stop crying. The meat industry is dead because while people like to eat meat ..they can't kill anything. The only thing they eat is fish. There are no medical doctors because no one could pass math , so the world is left with herbal healers. No one is driving anymore because no one can fix cars. There are people everywhere trying to sell paintings no one wants because everyone else paints. 

Ok that's just right off the top of my head.

What would happen to the world if everyone had your exact personality and traits?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, the world would be in perfect harmony. Doves would come down carrying large pepperoni pizzas, angels would be floating around playing their fanfares and all would be right.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 2, 2016)

Haha! I'm more optimistic about "my world"...but only slightly.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, the world would be in perfect harmony. Doves would come down carrying large pepperoni pizzas, angels would be floating around playing their fanfares and all would be right.



I want to wake up in yout world  you forgot the good stuff!

My world,oh boy

There would be money cause I'm a saver.
We would be tattooing each other.
Living off the earth and singing kumaya and having lots of se.....I mean songs and sharing all the good feel plants.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 2, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I want to wake up in yout world  you forgot the good stuff!
> 
> My world,oh boy
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't forget the good stuff - just didn't have the courage to post it. Thank you!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 2, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I want to wake up in yout world  you forgot the good stuff!
> 
> My world,oh boy
> 
> ...



OMG gravity will be pulling me towards the center of the earth in your world...NO WAIT..I'm just like you..I will love it


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 2, 2016)

There would be money cause I'm a saver.
 We would be tattooing each other.
 Living off the earth and singing kumaya and having lots of se.....I mean songs and sharing all the good feel plants. 

Yup and we'd all be vegan because I'm not killing any creatures. But books? How do we magically get new books? If we don't have a book source I'm drowning myself.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 2, 2016)

There would be a loud crashing noise of slamming doors around the world as everyone went into their rooms to think about stuff. The end. :xbone:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> There would be money cause I'm a saver.
> We would be tattooing each other.
> Living off the earth and singing kumaya and having lots of se.....I mean songs and sharing all the good feel plants.
> 
> Yup and we'd all be vegan because I'm not killing any creatures. But books? How do we magically get new books? If we don't have a book source I'm drowning myself.



With all the feel good plants we will be telliing each other storiies,lol


Underock will have a world of party poopers,lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 2, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> With all the feel good plants we will be telliing each other storiies,lol



... and yet more se ... um, songs and stories ... 

And sea monkeys - they'll dance in mid-air, jump through hoops and all that other stuff. And cats and dogs will talk.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> ... and yet more se ... um, songs and stories ...
> 
> And sea monkeys - they'll dance in mid-air, jump through hoops and all that other stuff. And cats and dogs will talk.



That all sounds good but do we need cats and dogs talking? That reminds me of Family Guy,lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, the world would be in perfect harmony. Doves would come down carrying large pepperoni pizzas, angels would be floating around playing their fanfares and all would be right.



Sounds good to me!!!

If everyone was like me the world would fall apart as we'd all be on permanent holiday being decadent.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2016)

I want Annie's world! In my world, no one ever gets fat or out of shape, we can all live on brown sugar fudge,   rich foods, doobies, booze, se, um secret fun games to play, to sharpen our minds! We have detachable wings, hidden gills. The sky and 

the water our home as much as the earth. Joyful hedonism, laughter, but places of higher learning. Finally outgrown the toddler age of trying to destroy each other, we play nice with others! Yeah, and move stuff with our minds! Communicate telepathically with animals.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I want Annie's world! In my world, no one ever gets fat or out of shape, we can all live on brown sugar fudge,   rich foods, doobies, booze, se, um secret fun games to play, to sharpen our minds! We have detachable wings, hidden gills. The sky and
> 
> the water our home as much as the earth. Joyful hedonism, laughter, but places of higher learning. Finally outgrown the toddler age of trying to destroy each other, we play nice with others! Yeah, and move stuff with our minds! Communicate telepathically with animals.




Oh yes!  I like your world.  I can be decadent and not get fat???!!!  :cheers1::happy:epper::jammin:


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> There would be a loud crashing noise of slamming doors around the world as everyone went into their rooms to think about stuff. The end. :xbone:



LOL. Way to go 'Rock.

The world would be filled with physically fit people who rarely got sick or required medicine because I take care of my body.That's my number 1 concern in life. So the healthcare industry would collapse. 

Animals would live and thrive and none would be homeless. There would be plenty of food to feed the planet because I don't eat red meat or pork. So there would be no need for GMOs.

People would be emotionally stable and friendship would abound. Harmony, peace. I'm an excellent diplomat so there would be no more war. Economically everyone would do better because I'm inventive and creative and can cut costs while producing quality products in quantity.

Children would become more intelligent and happy because I'm intelligent and never was a bully, so kids can chill, and learn and become the best they can be which would be awesome because they'd become just like me anyway. 

Fashion and the arts would do just fine, as would music. We'd live in another renaissance. Tranquility would become tangible in everyone's life because I'm a diehard proponet of meditation and mindfulness. 

There would never be another car accident because I'm a careful, courteous driver so we wouldn't need car insurance. ( I don't know how to build a car though so take care of the car you've got !) But the roads would be in great shape because my dad was an enigineer and actually built interstate highways and in a pinch I think I could remember land surveying.

Everyone would wear sunglasses most of the time, denoting coolness while saving their eyes from ultra violent ray damage. 

So, I foresee a pretty nice world if everyone became like me. Nobody would disagree and if they did, they'd be too polite to say so.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> That all sounds good but do we need cats and dogs talking? That reminds me of Family Guy,lol



Hey, Brian is pretty cool!


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 3, 2016)

Well..lets see now..if everyone was just like me...here's the song about it.l


----------



## Cookie (Mar 3, 2016)

If everyone was like me, that is, very humane, animals would not be slaughtered for food, everyone would enjoy veggie burgers instead of dead cow burgers.  No hunting, knocking off innocent deer and moose for the joy of killing either.  

No one would be competitive and trying to outdo each other, elbowing each other out of jobs and the spotlight.  Each person would have their shining moment in the sun to lots of applause of course and paid lots of money. 

We would all be super creative and make our own things, no need to buy stuff from child laborers and sweat shops in third world countries.

We would grow our own food in our organic gardens and share with our neighbors.

And lots more, but I'm too tired to think right now.  Oh, if everyone was like me, no one would have to strain their brain thinking when they weren't in the mood. They could just space out, listening to nice music with their feet up while drinking a tasty and healthful beverage.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 3, 2016)

chic said:


> LOL. Way to go 'Rock.
> 
> The world would be filled with physically fit people who rarely got sick or required medicine because I take care of my body.That's my number 1 concern in life. So the healthcare industry would collapse.
> 
> ...



Chic for president!  Looks like this isn't the first time you've thought about this. :laugh:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Hey, Brian is pretty cool!



Brian is cool,the rest can continue barking and meowing,lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 3, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> There would be a loud crashing noise of slamming doors around the world as everyone went into their rooms to think about stuff. The end. :xbone:



Ditto that, for me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 3, 2016)

I want Annie's world! In my world, no one ever gets fat or out of shape, we can all live on brown sugar fudge,   rich foods, doobies, booze, se, um secret fun games to play, to sharpen our minds! We have detachable wings, hidden gills. The sky and 

 the water our home as much as the earth. Joyful hedonism, laughter, but places of higher learning. Finally outgrown the toddler age of trying to destroy each other, we play nice with others! Yeah, and move stuff with our minds! Communicate telepathically with animals.

It sounds positively enchanting


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2016)

I like all of your worlds, but who's doing all the work?  Not me, I've been the one doing it in my world, so we'll not be living here. :awman:      :cya:     :gettowork:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

Ina said:


> I like all of your worlds, but who's doing all the work?  Not me, I've been the one doing it in my world, so we'll not be living here. :awman:      :cya:     :gettowork:



Yea, I was wondering that myself.  Who is going to make our cocktails, and cook our food, and clean our beach huts, etc??


----------



## Cookie (Mar 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Yea, I was wondering that myself.  Who is going to make our cocktails, and cook our food, and clean our beach huts, etc??



Robots -- artificially intelligent servers -- all with good work ethic and attitude.  They are here now!


----------



## Ina (Mar 3, 2016)

What about the gods?  What do we do about them?  You know they are not going to go for any of this. They all say, "your going to that nasty ole bad place".  If they made us, how do we unmake them?  Hmmm? :dunno:


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 3, 2016)

Everyone would wear sunglasses most of the time, denoting coolness while saving their eyes from ultra violent ray damage. 

I've always wanted to have Cyclops super power, I'd be wearing shades so I don't roast anyone. However if one of the servant computer misbehaves it better stay out of my way...
I think we solve the G-d issue by agreeing to all worship the cats. They'd be the ruling force in any mystical world anyways.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Robots -- artificially intelligent servers -- all with good work ethic and attitude.  They are here now!



Okay!  Sounds good to me.  No need to tip either!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2016)

Funny ow this went from "all people are like me" to "my ideal fantasy world" ... 

In truth, if everyone were like me, there'd be billions of passive/aggressive, bipolar old guys walking around growling at each other, getting in fights constantly then going home and brooding. 

But there WILL be pizzas!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Funny ow this went from "all people are like me" to "my ideal fantasy world" ...
> 
> In truth, if everyone were like me, there'd be billions of passive/aggressive, bipolar old guys walking around growling at each other, getting in fights constantly then going home and brooding.
> 
> But there WILL be pizzas!


Nah... I think you're a nice guy & don't want anyone to know it  Pizza is good


----------



## Cookie (Mar 3, 2016)

Phil, in my world, my robots would take you in hand, escort you to the grumpy old man repair depot and replace some old tattered wiring. There might be pizza, or not, maybe just some roasted kale chips and spinach dip. Nevertheless, you will be a much happier little camper.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Nah... I think you're a nice guy & don't want anyone to know it  Pizza is good



NOOOoooooo! :cower:



Cookie said:


> Phil, in my world, my robots would take you in hand, escort you to the grumpy old man repair depot and replace some old tattered wiring. There might be pizza, or not, maybe just some roasted kale chips and spinach dip. Nevertheless, you will be a much happier little camper.



Kale? Spinach?!? 

I'm going to be a LOT worse, regardless of any repairs! :notfair:

You might as well just cover me in peanut butter and leave me for the bears now - it would be more humane ...


----------



## Cookie (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok, never mind, Phil, might as well go back to sleep, nothing to see here folks!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Ok, never mind, Phil, might as well go back to sleep, nothing to see here folks!



Yay!

*gets into fight with stranger who looks just like him, while munching on a pizza*


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Everyone would wear sunglasses most of the time, denoting coolness while saving their eyes from ultra violent ray damage.
> 
> I've always wanted to have Cyclops super power, I'd be wearing shades so I don't roast anyone. However if one of the servant computer misbehaves it better stay out of my way...
> I think we solve the G-d issue by agreeing to all worship the cats. They'd be the ruling force in any mystical world anyways.



I had a quick vision of a cyclops wearing a single lens Sun glass. :laugh:


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 3, 2016)

Okay Philly back in the French maid costume and bow before the evil Chii, I've got Domino's


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Okay Philly back in the French maid costume and bow before the evil Chii, I've got Domino's



I just finished teaching and I'm a bit woozy - I thought you said "Bow before the Evil Chili" ...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2016)

Hmmm. I have lasagne, homemade with fresh garlic bread. Bwahahahaha. Shortbread cookies, fruitcake. I think that was a showgirl costume?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. I have lasagne, homemade with fresh garlic bread. Bwahahahaha. Shortbread cookies, fruitcake. I think that was a showgirl costume?



What, Evil Chili? Can't say I ever saw that costume.

I have however seen Naughty Nuggets and Hot Cross Buns ... 

The lasagna sounds yummy!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2016)

chic said:


> LOL. Way to go 'Rock.
> 
> The world would be filled with physically fit people who rarely got sick or required medicine because I take care of my body.That's my number 1 concern in life. So the healthcare industry would collapse.
> 
> ...





Please Could you save me a place in your world.:tranquillity:


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> Please Could you save me a place in your world.:tranquillity:



Sure dear. Warning though, I can't build houses so we'd all have to hunker together or learn to enjoy living in tents.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2016)

chic said:


> Sure dear. Warning though, I can't build houses so we'd all have to hunker together or learn to enjoy living in tents.



I've stayed in a luxury tent before.  Can you build those?  Indoor plumbing, etc. Wifi.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I've stayed in a luxury tent before.  Can you build those?  Indoor plumbing, etc. Wifi.



If we were all like you, we would be lying on the beach, enjoying the view and waiting for our drinks that will never arrive because we are _all _lying on the beach! :waiting: Shucks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2016)

Everyone would be eating vegetarian and vegan and leave the animals alone to live out their lives just as we do.  On the other hand, people would be charging all sorts of stuff on their charge cards because they went on a spending binge, they'd end up  in bankruptcy court like I plan to do in the near future.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 4, 2016)

Even too much cake get tiresome after a while, so a world only like, no thanks. The fun would wear off after a few decades


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't think my fantasy world is about fun, more about healing the planet.


----------



## chic (Mar 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I've stayed in a luxury tent before. Can you build those? Indoor plumbing, etc. Wifi.



'Fraid not. A brush camp built from scratch is the best Chic and her world of clones can offer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> If we were all like you, we would be lying on the beach, enjoying the view and waiting for our drinks that will never arrive because we are _all _lying on the beach! :waiting: Shucks!



I think we're using robots for that!   

PS: I never, ever lie on a beach.  I will sit under an umbrella on the beach.  Got an aversion to skin cancer and alligator skin.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2016)

Me too Annie! The sun is not my friend.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I think we're using robots for that!
> 
> PS: I never, ever lie on a beach.  I will sit under an umbrella on the beach.  Got an aversion to skin cancer and alligator skin.



I was assuming that the beach chairs were a given. A beach chair's a must for our own Annie. No sand for her around her..:whome:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I was assuming that the beach chairs were a given. A beach chair's a must for our own Annie. No sand for her around her..:whome:



Loungers for me with a big umbrella.  Love the soft sand and go for lots of beach walks, with a hat.  Or sitting in a beachside restaurant or pub.  

Or.....under a tree


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 5, 2016)

I would commit suicide if everyone was like me, HOW BORING!


----------

